# Tagebuchstudie  ebay schon mal jemand gemacht ?



## 90210 (23. August 2013)

Hallo 

hat jemandd von euch schon mal an einer Tagesbuchstudie von ebay Teilgenommen man bekommt da eine Kleine Aufwandsentschädigung oder so. Aber was genau muss man da machen und was verstehen die unter erfolgreich.


----------



## 90210 (24. August 2013)

Bekomme ich jetzt mal eine Vernünftige Antwort ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. August 2013)

Nein jetzt kriegst du endlich eine womit du nichts anfangen kannst aber denkst das sie nützlich ist


----------



## 90210 (26. August 2013)

was soll die ******* junge ?


----------



## mds51 (26. August 2013)

Sagt mir momentan gar nix, was soll dahinter stehen?

haste mal nen link?


----------



## 90210 (27. August 2013)

ne leider nicht


----------



## keinnick (27. August 2013)

Da findet nicht mal Google was zu. Heißt das Ding echt so?



90210 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich jetzt mal eine Vernünftige Antwort ?


 
btw: Mit so einem Ton musst Du Dich über mangelnde Antworten nicht wundern...


----------

